# blue crab



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

anyone have a way of cooking the bluecrab so that the meat in the claw does not stick to the shell. thats a real pain in the azzz.

Thanks


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 3, 2007)

:usaflag Put some white vinegar in your water, it don't take much so be carefull.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ditto and leave it soak for about 10 mins after boiling with a bit of vinegar in it.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

make sure your water is really boilling hot when you drop your crabs in. this draws the meat away from the shell. the way i cook crabs is i allways clean my crabs first some people like all that gunk under the shell idont. put crabs on ice then clean them get your water boiling add your spice i allways add a good bit af salt aswell drop in your crabs the water will stop boiling let it come back to a boil turn off the burner. depends on your taste let stand for 5 minutes for mild 10 to 15 minutes for medium hot 20 to 30 minutes for super spicey.


----------



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe this will help!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I roll/boil my crabs for 7 minutes, shell on. (Also same for crawfish and shrimp) Then turn off fire and add ice to water to stop the cook, then let it soak to taste. Meat will stick to the shell of a crab, crawfish, and shrimp when it is over cooked.*

*The live crabs are iced down, this way they keep their claws on when they hit the hot water.*


----------

